# Help me spend my Jessops vouchers



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I have 3 gift cards now totalling £50. I also have some other vouchers that I could put with them and I'm looking to spend no more than say £100.

I still need to buy some filters but looking at their prices I can get them alot cheaper on Amazon. I'm assuming these are the same filters but Jessops is £43 and Amazon just under £15 - Jessops Filter and 



 So I'd rather spend the vouchers on something that is roughly the same price elsewhere so I get the best value out of them.

Lenses are well out of my budget ATM and I don't really use the camera enough to justify buying more. I have a cheap Velbon tripod (DF40), which isn't that stable in light winds so was thinking of something like this Manfrotto

I also don't have a flashgun, are the Jessop ones any good? Do many of you use them outside as well as indoors? I tend to take alot of photos of family and the pets so it would get used there.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tripod & mount would be a good choice.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

you better hurry.........

http://news.sky.com/story/1035613/jessops-set-to-go-into-administration


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would spend the money now, it looks like they are going into administration http://news.sky.com/story/1035613/jessops-set-to-go-into-administration, the BBC are also reporting this but not yet put anything on their website


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Go spend them now!!! as vouchers will be void if they do go under, thats what happened with Comet Vouchers I remember hearing it on the news.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Shadowing others thoughts get them spent quickly lol!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheers guys I had no idea they were struggling! I can't get there until Saturday though  Can you use vouchers online and I'll buy it tonight when I get in?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Go to the store and spend them, take anything of value! As soon as there rumor of a company having difficulties it's almost inevitable they're going down. All credit will have already evaporated as I'm sure this will have been rumored in the industry for a little while. Now the rumors became public it becomes a self fulfilling proficy regardless of the health of their (in all livelihood very shaky) affairs, I can't really see anyone wanting to rescue them.

Edit - I now see they have filed for administration, was just a rumor when I saw a story earlier.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Just found it on their website you can't spend gift cards online. How long after going into administration would they stop accepting gift cards?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Pezza4u said:


> Just found it on their website you can't spend gift cards online. How long after going into administration would they stop accepting gift cards?


I imagine straight away..... i.e. tomorrow morning assuming it's accepted/approved/ratified (I don't know the process to time taken to file for admin)


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats a shame about Jessops. Their share price fell to about 1p last year (or year before). I assumed they had recovered, but obviously not.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like I'm stuffed!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Go now and buy anything as its in administration but you might get away with it if you spend it now


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

They're not accepting them now mate, they've already gone into administration.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Buy the time the staff get the what they can do and can't do worth a go they will get ther packs in the morning


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

They shut in an hour, I'm at work, vouchers are at home so I don't think it's happening mate


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Your only hope is that someone buys them out and honours the vouchers, I think Game done this after they went into administration.I bet loads of people will lose out as there were probably loads of vouchers given as Christmas presents.More protection needs to be given to consumers when companies go bust, it's happened too many times now.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What a shame, i am a great one for using bricks and morter shops, bought my last camera from them. It a crying shame whats happening in the high street now, with many big names going.
I will continue to support local business and shops and hope this is the last high street casualty for a while.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

To the Op, on the plus point that might mean a huge sale very soon so keep your ear to the ground.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tmitch45 said:


> To the Op, on the plus point that might mean a huge sale very soon so keep your ear to the ground.


No plus point, as recently similar happened to comet, no bargains as such.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I think because these retailers have been struggling for years, they have had very little credit from the suppliers, so a lot of the stock is probably owned by the manufacturers.They will just take it back, therefore no huge firesales.Jessops have had some good deals on recently, proabably to get some cash in the bank quickly, it obviously hasn't worked unfortunately.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Jessop's has been teetering on the brink since 2009 when HSBC took a shares option to write down/off debt owed.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/jan/09/jessops-verge-administration-jobs-risk


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

gutted for mate , i hear simliar when it was happeing with comet. They wouldnt take them at the till. 

its all wrong , i hate having vouchers cus of this. I gave my brothers kids some money wallets xmas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

from the website:-

Registering a claim. If you are owed money by Jessops (e.g. due to vouchers not honoured, deposits, returns, pre-paid courses etc) you can register an unsecured creditor claim with the administrators using the form on the PwC website (http://www.pwc.co.uk/jessops). Please note, there is no guarantee that there will be any payment to unsecured creditors of the company. If there is a dividend paid, this will be in many months time and is likely to be only a small proportion of the claimed amount.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

jamie s said:


> from the website:-
> 
> Registering a claim. If you are owed money by Jessops (e.g. due to vouchers not honoured, deposits, returns, pre-paid courses etc) you can register an unsecured creditor claim with the administrators using the form on the PwC website (http://www.pwc.co.uk/jessops). Please note, there is no guarantee that there will be any payment to unsecured creditors of the company. If there is a dividend paid, this will be in many months time and is likely to be only a small proportion of the claimed amount.


Is that a Cyberman in your avatar? Just curious


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Is that a Cyberman in your avatar? Just curious


yep ... dancing cyberman


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

It has just been on BBC Breakfast TV that if the vouchers were bought with a credit or debit card then you may be able to reclaim the voucher value from the credit / debit card provider. Unfortunately if they were bought cash you have to go to PwC

I know it doesn't help you with your vouchers but at least whoever got them for you may be able to get the money back - worth checking anyway


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

...Yeah and it even says on the PwC site that you wont get all your money back and it will take many many months.

The words "Shafted" springs to mind....glad I spent the £100 card the Mrs got me for christmas on the 28th December!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont hold out getting much back..the g/f had the same with zavi vouchers and got about £5 back out of £80

please learn from this and never buy anyone a voucher , poundnotes are the way to go


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

^^^^^^^ definitely , would never buy vouchers for anyone , cash in the card if I don't know what hey want , sorry I know this doesn't help op but you live and learn


----------



## RichardM (Mar 1, 2009)

Never buy vouchers but also always pay deposits of £100 or over on a credit card not on a debit card or by cash. That way you are protected and will get your money back if this happens.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

If I've bought gift cards in the past then it's only for small amounts. I won't be buying them anymore though. I'll put a claim in but I know I won't get much back!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Should be like comet tbf, they should honor the gift cards regardless but i know different company's work in different ways.

thief's to sell them if they knew they were going under


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i pi**es me off , when they know there still going to be selling off stock why should it matter whether they already have your money or not , all vouchers should be honoured until the store actually closes it doors for good


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Agreed but its down to the decisions the receivers have.

You might find when the open the doors to have the fire sale of remaining stock they will be accepting them....then again if a lot of the stock was actually on credit etc with Canon/Nikon etc they will probably have seized it back or in the process of.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Technically the entity that sold the vouchers doesn't exist any more. Pennies in the pound as a creditor is all you'll get.


----------

